# concorde 10'' flat box handle



## Kiefer365 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, i apologize firsthand if i am posting in the wrong area or not following proper procedure but I need some assistance please. Im looking to buy a second hand 10'' flat box by concorde and just would like to know if handles are interchangable between brands, specifically will a tape tech handle fit the box. it looks like it has the standard two thumbscrews on it. also is the box a decent tool in comparison to columbia and also what is the general opinion on tapetech tools. the only reason im asking is i can get a tape tech handle for a decent price. 

keep in mind im a general contractor who tapes basements,additions, remodels under 20 times a year so im just getting into the automatic tools and would like to start off slow. 

im located in toronto and if anyone knows of any local places to get taping tools from im also open to suggestions. id like to buy a 10'' and 12'' box , and ill load with a compound tube instead of pump. I have 2 corner flushers already and will continue to spot screws by hand. Thank you for your help


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes the handle will work

TT,Col,BL,DM and NS(out of business) are the main brands talked about, to say which one is best, is like arguing chevy vs Ford. Just pick your favourite colour:yes:


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not sure of any stores that sell taping tools right in Toronto but I do know of a building supply store called Dryco that is located in Burlington and Mississauga. They sell every automatic taping tools there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Buy online bro. It will most likely be way cheaper then what you buy locally. And because you're now a drywalltalk member, you can save 10%

Go to www.Walltools.com.
Shop away! They have everything you could possibly need.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Tapeworm is the only manufactorer that uses an odd size for handles/boxes. The spacing is around 1/4" larger on them


----------



## Kiefer365 (Dec 23, 2012)

hey guys thanks for the reply i didnt know about the wall tools thing PT and ill check out dryco as well. I like picking up tools and feeling them before i buy but if i check something out i like maybe i can order online. I bought some knives from walltools before they shipped fast and packaged well so i was happy with the purchase.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have a Concorde, I believe that was the beginning of Northstar Tools so it should be a standard size to fit most handles.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Kiefer365 said:


> Hello everyone, i apologize firsthand if i am posting in the wrong area or not following proper procedure but I need some assistance please. Im looking to buy a second hand 10'' flat box by concorde and just would like to know if handles are interchangable between brands, specifically will a tape tech handle fit the box. it looks like it has the standard two thumbscrews on it. also is the box a decent tool in comparison to columbia and also what is the general opinion on tapetech tools. the only reason im asking is i can get a tape tech handle for a decent price.
> 
> keep in mind im a general contractor who tapes basements,additions, remodels under 20 times a year so im just getting into the automatic tools and would like to start off slow.
> 
> im located in toronto and if anyone knows of any local places to get taping tools from im also open to suggestions. id like to buy a 10'' and 12'' box , and ill load with a compound tube instead of pump. I have 2 corner flushers already and will continue to spot screws by hand. Thank you for your help


A TapeTech Handle will fit your Concorde Flat Box. Any Handle we sell will fit it. By the way, I have two Columbia 180 Grip Flat Box Handles in Seattle right now that I'm willing to let go for a song. Ok, not literally (I don't want any of you to start singing), but I will let them go for pretty cheap. They aren't the new Featherlite thick diameter Hardened black versions, but they are the 180 Grip Head, silver, regular diameter versions with the aluminum ball on them. They are brand new but might have a couple scratches on them as they've been passed around the showroom a bit.

Both of them look like this:









I believe they are 3ft or 4ft and can verify when I'm back in the office. I'll edit this soon.

20% off, and that includes the 10% we give to DrywallTalk.com members with the code. Call me if you want one and we'll hook it up.


----------

